# SS 10.10.15 - Glazunov #4



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alexander Glazunov (1865 - 1936)*

Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, Op. 48

1. Andante - Allegro moderato
2. Scherzo
3. Andante - Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Another Saturday Symphony is upon us.  I've heard this work a couple times. I remember finding it pleasant enough but not necessarily really memorable. Looking forward to revisiting it this weekend none the less. I'll be listening too:

View attachment 76173


Neeme Jarvi/Bamberg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W

I think I may have heard this one on the radio. Once. A long time ago. Anyways, it'll be all new to me. I'll go with this one:









Jose Serebrier with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.

And maybe for a nightcap:









Alexander Anissimov conducting the Moscow Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

realdealblues said:


> Another Saturday Symphony is upon us.  I've heard this work a couple times. I remember finding it pleasant enough but not necessarily really memorable.


That's how I feel about Glazunov's music in general, sadly. I can't win 'em all! I might check out youtube but more likely to give it a miss this week.


----------



## D Smith

I enjoy Glazunov but as above don't find him especially memorable. I'll listen to Fedosyev/Moscow and perhaps that will change my mind!


----------



## Kivimees

I don't believe I've heard this before. I'll choose this version (like Jeff W) from the Naxos Library:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Glazunov's 4th, not memorable? It's full of memorable melodies. (Or maybe it's just me; I'm a sucker for this composer.) Anyway, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky is my favorite Glazunov conductor. He manages to pump a youthful spirit into these pieces.


----------



## Mahlerian

BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Otaka from the Mp3 version of this set.


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> Glazunov's 4th, not memorable? It's full of memorable melodies. (Or maybe it's just me; I'm a sucker for this composer.) Anyway, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky is my favorite Glazunov conductor. He manages to pump a youthful spirit into these pieces.


can only concur with 'Manxfeeder' and need little excuse to listen to this symphony-will be listening to this recording and the Serebrier!


----------



## ptr

USSR State Symphony Orchestra u. Yevgeny Svetlanov (Warner Music France)

When everything else seems like bland mush I turn to Svetlanov! :guitar:

/ptr


----------



## Haydn man

D Smith said:


>


I do not know this one so am going to give this version a try
Looking forward to something new again this week


----------



## GreenMamba

I don't own this, just streaming it.










Found this online from the conductor, which I found kind of interesting:

http://www.listenmusicmag.com/from-the-podium/glazunovs-nine-symphonies-an-appreciation.php



> At the same time that Glazunov was penning his symphonies, Mahler was writing passionate, personal music. Being an active conductor, he wrote constant performance directions into his scores, obsessively indicating after every few bars that the music was to be played a little faster here, much faster there, to slow down for a few notes "but only a little," and on and on. Glazunov gave no such indications, so most of the time his music is played almost metronomically, losing the life between the notes. For me, it's not a question of taking liberties, it's just a matter of discovering the music's meaning and its human message. The page of printed notes is but a pale representation of the actual sounds. It's up to each individual performer to imagine him or herself in the composer's mind, and thus try both to re-create the desired feelings and to communicate the music to the listener. This process is different for every composer; Glazunov's music cries out for it.


----------



## Mika

Mahlerian said:


> BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Otaka from the Mp3 version of this set.


I have a lossless version of this . Will listen it then.


----------



## Triplets

elgars ghost said:


> That's how I feel about Glazunov's music in general, sadly. I can't win 'em all! I might check out youtube but more likely to give it a miss this week.


I think his whole output was intended to be listened to elevators.


----------



## Nereffid

Kivimees said:


> I don't believe I've heard this before. I'll choose this version (like Jeff W) from the Naxos Library:
> 
> View attachment 76180


This is the one I own too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, *Glazunov*: Symphony 4, w. Russian NO/Serebrier. Recorded 3.13.12, Tchaikovsky Concert Hall, Moscow.

https://youtu.be/2ukG_rSIz5M?t=50


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vladimir Fedoseyev and Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^Yes, me also, on Spotify

Glazunov - Symphony No. 4 in E Flat Major, Op. 48
Moscow RTV Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra, cond. Vladimir Fedoseyev


----------



## MrCello

TurnaboutVox said:


>


I'll be going with this recording as well from the Moscow RTV Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra led by Vladimir Fedoseyev after I get home from work tonight!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Heyyyy

I didn't even have to help you all out.

But... here's two more:






First Movement
Scherzo
Finale a la Triangula

I would have posted my essay here earlier if I remembered about this. Enjoy!

Part 1
Part 2

CAVEAT: please don't post about this essay elsewhere, I'm afraid a Glazunov or otherwise Russian music specialist may find it and criticize it for not being academic or thorough enough.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GreenMamba said:


> Found this online from the conductor, which I found kind of interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glazunov gave no such indications, so most of the time his music is played almost metronomically, losing the life between the notes.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.listenmusicmag.com/from-the-podium/glazunovs-nine-symphonies-an-appreciation.php
Click to expand...

I like that interview too, HOWEVER, I don't quite agree with that statement that Serebrier made about Glazunov giving "no indications" in his music. If you look at the score of Symphony No. 4 or any other work for that matter, there are _tons _of indications of character, style, tempo, dynamics, etc. The reason that conductors play him metronomically is _because _they don't follow his meticulous notes. I DO suggest looking at a score if you're into that sort of thing. Then you'll catch the recurring themes more quickly perhaps.


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Heyyyy
> 
> I didn't even have to help you all out.
> 
> But... here's two more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Movement
> Scherzo
> Finale a la Triangula
> 
> I would have posted my essay here earlier if I remembered about this. Enjoy!
> 
> Part 1
> Part 2
> 
> CAVEAT: please don't post about this essay elsewhere, I'm afraid a Glazunov or otherwise Russian music specialist may find it and criticize it for not being academic or thorough enough.


Or rather too academic and not adventurous, that all too common, overused criticism of his music. Like whatever!!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Yes, my favourite version as well


----------



## mbhaub

jim prideaux said:


> can only concur with 'Manxfeeder' and need little excuse to listen to this symphony-will be listening to this recording and the Serebrier!


Lordy I love this symphony. The Rozhdestvensky is bright, even garish, but he gets the tempos exactly right. This is a remarkable unified, organic symphony, chock full of good tunes and dazzling orchestration. Too bad it isn't part of the standard repertoire anymore. I'll even toss in the Jarvi for a listen.


----------

